# Nissan seriously considering 200SX / 240SX / Silvia replacement



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

Call it the Silvia or the 240SX or the 200SX (read up on the various names of the 200SX and where they were sold in the world here), but Nissan's now demised budget rear-wheel drive platform has been sorely missed in its homeland of Japan, in our own North America and elsewhere around the world. Word has it, however, that Nissan is considering a new rear-wheel drive coupe that would take up the 200SX cause of rear-wheel drive fun for the huddled masses. The Foria Concept (shown above) that debuted at the 2005 Tokyo Motor Show is the front running candidate to become a new 200SX, considering the good reaction it garnered at that year's show. Don't count out the Urge, however, which was unveiled at the 2005 Detroit Auto Show. AutoCar reports that Nissan is even open to producing a mid-engine car to slot below the 350Z. Whatever plan gets pinned down for production, we just hope Nissan keeps it rear-wheel drive and starts it around $20k - $22k. That seems to be the hot spot where a Ford Mustang V6, Pontiac Solstice and Mazda Miata would all be on the same shopping list for a RWD sports car.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

this is kind of a repost. people have been talking about this for a while. but so help me god if its gonna look like that bastard child of a car....


----------



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

*very good!*

1 Ah 
Good 
Like it 
The United States and a good car ah


----------



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow that looks terrible imo... they need to mix a G35 and 350z then i might be interested in one.


----------

